

Show HN: Train myself to launch, 12 projects in 2015 - Malcx
http://www.a-project-a-month.com/

======
hawkice
Nice. I like ambition, I like building first and "strategizing" later. Basic
tech gets a lot of play, but if HN slowly transformed into a much more active
Show HN, I would not be disappointed at all.

~~~
Malcx
Thanks - I spend too much time getting it ready and then never launching, so
by publicly declaring this I'm hoping it'll motivate me to actually get the
job done, 12 times!

This post hasn't gained any traction but maybe one of the monthly projects
will catch the groups interest!

